# Favorite saint patron is St Christophe Favorite leaderis the lord



## deprofundis

What about it folks please, in religieous music are there hymns to st christophe, the saint for the waste case lol

:tiphat:


----------



## regenmusic

That is a good idea for a new movement of spiritual classical music. Helping those who are devastated, which there are so many today in the cities. Not following the way of mercy and charity, but instead the infernal god of commerce, society has become unable to support so many born to this world.


----------

